# freeview channels all over the place



## threadkiller (Dec 12, 2002)

since the last freeview update, the channels are all over the shop & I cant quite work out why.

for example E4, according to my STB EPG is on 14 
when I watch 14 it actually shows More 4 & according to my TiVo E4's now on 29 
29 according to my STB is film 4 and it shows film 4 on viewing

My pronto is programmed for E4 to be on 14 so it must have been right at some point.

Its not the only one, but its doing my head in


----------



## threadkiller (Dec 12, 2002)

a complete reset & search for channels on the box seems to have fixed it


----------



## manolan (Feb 13, 2001)

yes, they moved it. not sure why they thought that would be a good idea or why people were more likely to want 4+1 over E4!


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

If you want E4 you'll find it - but in the meantime you are now aware of 4+1 as well.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

ozsat said:


> If you want E4 you'll find it - but in the meantime you are now aware of 4+1 as well.


Same reason that cynical supermarket marketing managers frequently rearrange the order of their shelves.

It has nothing at all to do with customer convenience but is all to do with maximising customer spend.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Haha - I always look out for the stuff halfway along each aisle on the bottom shelf - that's where they try to 'hide' the low profit/best value items


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

blindlemon said:


> Haha - I always look out for the stuff halfway along each aisle on the bottom shelf - that's where they try to 'hide' the low profit/best value items


Can you give me any clues as to where they hide the Value lines on the www.tivoheaven.co.uk website.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

It's all Value if you don't want to do it yourself


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

blindlemon said:


> It's all Value if you don't want to do it yourself


I thought there was another seller out there offering even more Value, especially if you only need a smaller 160Gb hard drive size.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

It depends how you measure value. IIRC the word "Maxtor" came up in a recent discussion of _that_ topic.

Oh, and thanks for the plug though


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

blindlemon said:


> It depends how you measure value. IIRC the word "Maxtor" came up in a recent discussion of _that_ topic.


They were Maxtor but now owned by Seagate and made to their more exacting Seagate specifications with an inherently more reliable only single platter design 160Gb hard drives as I recall it though.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> made to their more exacting Seagate specifications


Um, how do you know that?

Anyway, the newer Seagate 160gb drives (7200.9 on) are dreadful for aggravating the "helium sound" bug. I stopped using them for that reason.


----------



## threadkiller (Dec 12, 2002)

blindlemon said:


> It's all Value if you don't want to do it yourself


 I can totally concur with that one :up: Ch4 +1 doesn't interest me TBH, well I never record anything on CH4 anyways, so 1 hour difference will make no odds


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

blindlemon said:


> Um, how do you know that?


This was a claim made by the seller in either a previous post or a PM I received. I don't know where the Maxtor drives are made now and whether it is in the previous Maxtor factories to different specs or on expanded Seagate productions lines or quite what exactly. I would be surprised if this other Tivo upgrading firm that sells their wares on a well known auction site used a component with which customers did not have good experiences and even more surprised if that other firm refused to exchange the product free of charge for an alternative drive if that proved to be so.

blindlemon you are normally the most helpful and obliging of chaps but I do sometimes detect perhaps just the slightest note of sour grapes if anyone here makes any mention of the activities of some of your commercial rivals (especially those who sell their products on Ebay of which there have been a number) And after all I often post links to your website here but as things stand forum rules forbid me from posting a link to the main selling channel of one of your Tivo upgrading rivals.

In a healthy marketplace there is always competition and on the whole it usually works well for the consumer when that is so.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> I don't know where the Maxtor drives are made now and whether it is in the previous Maxtor factories to different specs or on expanded Seagate productions lines or quite what exactly.


So why did you post that they are now made to Seagate's spec then?



Pete77 said:


> blindlemon you are normally the most helpful and obliging of chaps


Thanks, I try my best, sometimes in spite of extreme provocation 



Pete77 said:


> I do sometimes detect perhaps just the slightest note of sour grapes if anyone here makes any mention of the activities of some of your commercial rivals


Not at all. I'm quite happy to recommend www.tivoland.com if I don't have stock of something 

The point you raised was that somebody was selling 160gb drives on eBay cheaper - and therefore by your implication for _better value_ than mine. I pointed out that these were, by the seller's own admission, Maxtor drives so we are not exactly comparing like for like. I'm sure anybody reading this thread is quite capable of making their own decision about whether a Maxtor drive at £x is as good or better value than a Samsung drive at £y and - unlike you, who seem to automatically assume that cheaper always equals better value - I have no problem crediting them with the intelligence to make that choice.


----------



## BrianHughes (Jan 21, 2001)

Any chance of keeping this thread on topic? It's starting to get quite bad again that you can't find out the latest on a topic without wading through lots of irrelevent stuff.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

blindlemon said:


> The point you raised was that somebody was selling 160gb drives on eBay cheaper - and therefore by your implication for _better value_ than mine. I pointed out that these were, by the seller's own admission, Maxtor drives so we are not exactly comparing like for like.


But these are new Maxtor 160Gb drives with a single platter. A design which Maxtor did not use prior to their takeover. The seller you mention uses Seagate for all of their more expensive and larger drives. But as with Tesco Value Baked Beans they merely figure that if a customer has a limited budget they may still appreciate being able to afford at least some baked beans rather than no baked beans at all. 

Coming back to the topic I don't think there is anything new to be said for the time being.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

> Any chance of keeping this thread on topic? It's starting to get quite bad again that you can't find out the latest on a topic without wading through lots of irrelevent stuff.


It seems that P is not listening


----------



## ndcdavis (Jul 8, 2007)

threadkiller said:


> a complete reset & search for channels on the box seems to have fixed it


This is the problem I currently face. for example 29 is Film4 on STB but TiVO thinks it is E4.

Do you mean a complete reset and search for channels on TiVO or on the STB?

Thanks,
Nick,.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

ndcdavis said:


> This is the problem I currently face. for example 29 is Film4 on STB but TiVO thinks it is E4.
> 
> Do you mean a complete reset and search for channels on TiVO or on the STB?


Complete reset and rescan on your Freeview box is required.

Your Tivo is right and your Freeview box is now out of date.


----------



## threadkiller (Dec 12, 2002)

ndcdavis said:


> This is the problem I currently face. for example 29 is Film4 on STB but TiVO thinks it is E4.
> 
> Do you mean a complete reset and search for channels on TiVO or on the STB?
> 
> ...


set top box, as Pete says TiVo is Right your STB is wrong same as mine was.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

My LODOS STB failed to pick up the recent changes too, leading to some confusion for a day or so 

Maybe TiVo could add a warning to their "this channel has changed" messages for Freeview users when the box is likely to need a rescan? They tell us about the new/changed channels so it wouldn't exactly be a lot of extra work...


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

blindlemon said:


> Maybe TiVo could add a warning to their "this channel has changed" messages for Freeview users when the box is likely to need a rescan? They tell us about the new/changed channels so it wouldn't exactly be a lot of extra work...


I thought we had already established that these messages are entirely automated and are driven by the Tivo software interacting with any instructions to change channel numbers coming down in the daily download and that Tivo do not have the ability to add any other content to these messages. In fact they are not actually messages at all but merely useful warnings of significant database changes that were decided to be significant at the time the current Tivo software version was written?

Also surely an automated message warning of a Freeview channel number change or a new Freeview channel or a Freeview channel deletion is inherently a message to rescan your Freeview box, if that is you have a Freview box that does not automatially update itself for such changes or if you have turned off the auto updating facility.?


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> I thought we had already established that these messages are entirely automated


What you have established in your own mind and what is actually a fact don't necessarily always agree 

TiVo DO have the facility to add extra content to the messages, as the changes to the UK genres proved a couple of years ago.



Pete77 said:


> Also surely an automated message warning of a Freeview channel number change or a new Freeview channel or a Freeview channel deletion is inherently a message to rescan your Freeview box


Again, not necessarily. IME only a small percentage of Freeview 'changes' have also been accompanied by the need to rescan the box, so I don't do it unless I have to. I have better things to do.


----------

